# Roan Or Rabicano? Or?



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey everyone this is my mare Tyree. For the longest time I've thought she was a red roan , but I've had some other people tell me differently! So I'd Like to know everyones thoughts! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not an expert, unlike many on here, but I would say Rabicano.
To me, it looks like the white is almost vertical bar-like over the ribs and it is not uniform over the whole body, like a true roan would be. 

However, I have been wrong many a time before


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What colors were her parents?

I want to say rabicano, but then she almost has an Appaloosa blanket going on, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I definitely vote rabicano, not roan. A simple Google image search will even turn up other horses of her color with a similar colored butt.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Her sire is supposedly a red roan. And im unsure of her dams color ill try to find out! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Okay so Dam is a chestnut and Sire is a red roan.


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Rabicano, too. Drafty, I can see the app blanket myself! Lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aaaah, where Chiila, NdAppy and SunnyDraco when you need them?! 

There is a possibility she is a regular roan. I do see the inverted V common to roans on her back leg...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Po is a good one to ask too. Very, very knowledgeable. 

IMPO she's regular roan and not rabicano. Rabicano wouldn't avoid the flanks like that, in fact it concentrates there.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

There is also a decent concentration on the crest of her neck, which makes her overall look far more classic roan. 

It's not uncommon for roans to be minimal and not uniformly ticked across their body.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you have more pics? I'm leaning towards roan.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

yes i will post more pics.

Correct me if Im wrong isn't the definition of roan "Roan is a coat color pattern characterized by an even mixture of colored and white hairs on the body"?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SweetTyree said:


> yes i will post more pics.
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong isn't the definition of roan "Roan is a coat color pattern characterized by an even mixture of colored and white hairs on the body"?


Yes that is the general definition. The patterns don't always fit within the definitions 100%. There are exceptions to every rule. Your horse is a good example of one that isn't patterned like a typical "true" roan, but is still a true roan. 

This horse is also a roan with a similar pattern to the roaning as your mare -


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Alright thanks a bunch!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, I'm definitely going with roan.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, definitely roan.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Po is a good one to ask too. Very, very knowledgeable.
> 
> IMPO she's regular roan and not rabicano. Rabicano wouldn't avoid the flanks like that, in fact it concentrates there.


That's what I was going to mention, about the rabicano generally concentrating on the flanks and hers seems to avoid her flanks.

I agree with classic roan. She's a pretty girl.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Question...Does anyone know if hair will grow in solid colored after a scrape or cut on a rabicano like it does on a roan?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting question. Many rabicanos are nowhere near extensive. I want to say no, but haven't dealt with anything serious. It makes sense the way the hairs work that it would be "yes". Shrug.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never had a rabicano but every roan I've had you could always see the little patches of solid colored hair. Was thinking this might be a possible way to tell the difference if a person didn't want to have them color tested.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Very pretty! Roan.


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

Grade mare on You tube is Rabicano ( Addi and Ruby,) she was given to me, I rode her a month, gave her to my Granddaughter who rode her in 4h for 3yrs. We sold her at the Heber Valley sale for $4200. Also a pony I have for sale on Youtube (gmapony.)
Train when you ride and make money on them.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^How is this relevant?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he/she is just mentioning that they once had a horse who was rabicano, and sold it for such and such a price. 

not sure about mentioning about the pony for sale. is that pony also a rabicano? this isnt the for sale area.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

Rabicano. Horses with the rabicano gene tend to have white hairs splattered across their rump, ribcage, and sometimes shoulder/neck. They often have a raccoon tail, as well.

My QH rabicano (I used to think he was roan):




His colouring isn't very obvious, but it's clearly there.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would also say roan.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

SweetTyree said:


> Okay so Dam is a chestnut and Sire is a red roan.


Seems as though there is already a general consensus for roan, but in regards to being told the sire is roan...that only works if the person naming the color knows what THEY are talking about.  Actual pics of the sire or genetic testing would tell exactly, but I see it all the time- horses mis-categorized for color because the person (or people) have no clue what they are looking at.

Regardless, your horse is very pretty!


----------

